# RCTVLIVE.com new EPISODE 715 is on: Snowbird Nationals



## RCTVLIVE (Jul 5, 2007)

The newest show of RCTVLIVE.com is up and has a ton of on-road footage from the Snowbird Nationals. See some interviews with Charlie from Novak, Paul Lemieux, Andy Moore, Barry Baker and more. Lots of stuff from the big carpet race just a few weeks ago from Orlando. 

http://www.rctvlive.com

Enjoy!!


----------

